# Rims?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd use Plasti-Dip on the stockers to see if the look is for you before spending the coin on black rims you might not like. It's $20 now to see if a $800 choice is the right one.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I'd use Plasti-Dip on the stockers to see if the look is for you before spending the coin on black rims you might not like. It's $20 now to see if a $800 choice is the right one.


crap, that's a great suggestion, can the Plasti-dip be removed later if i don't like it?


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

It's sure can that's the best part about it


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want an idea, go to the cruze media section and look for my official first photo shoot of my car. I have a set of styluz m537's in satin black and i absolutely love them. They're flashy, yet subtle and have a sort of class to them, although most of the flash comes from my lug nuts lol.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

madnutz said:


> crap, that's a great suggestion, can the Plasti-dip be removed later if i don't like it?


Yes, it'll peel right off without harming the underlying paint.


----------



## Pyrofreekz24 (Sep 5, 2011)

I Plasti dipped my stockers black during the summer. They look nice, satisfied my craving to be different and cost me like $25. They still look good even in this ohio snow and me blasting them with hot water once in a while. Took me a day to get them all done right and do most of the chrome on the outside of my car.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

Pyrofreekz24 said:


> I Plasti dipped my stockers black during the summer. They look nice, satisfied my craving to be different and cost me like $25. They still look good even in this ohio snow and me blasting them with hot water once in a while. Took me a day to get them all done right and do most of the chrome on the outside of my car.


what color car and can you post up some pics???


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have black with polished face wheels


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I also plastidipped my ECO wheels. 

How about 20" Rockstars? 

Holden Cruze rolling 20" KMC Rock Star 775 Wheels - YouTube


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not to out shine any one I really like those m95's been looking around a little to much crap to interest me at this time


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For black rims I'd recommend the the drag dr19's. Think they come in black in our lug pattern through discount tire. If not you could always get the silver or polished and plastidip everything but the chrome lip. 2 rim styles for the price of one. Or endless if you're into colored rims.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Here madnutz, I dipped my LT wheels. Also victory red.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice. :goodjob:


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Here madnutz, I dipped my LT wheels. Also victory red.
> 
> View attachment 11185



thanks alot man, looks like that's what im doing!


----------

